# Schwedische Schären (Västervik)



## h3nn3 (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe Boardies, 

für mich geht es in den kommenden Tagen (ab dem 06.05.2017) das erste mal nach Schweden, und zwar in die Schären. 

Ich bin nun dabei mich so gut es geht vorzubereiten und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Ich selbst bin seit ca. 14 Jahren begeisterter Raubfischangler (Spinnfischer) und habe schon diverse Touren auf Hecht, Zander und Dorsch hinter mir. Heißt also, ich bin erfahren bzgl. der Angelei vom Boot, mit sämtlichen Kunstködern und dem Einsatz von Echolot. 

Für den kommenden Trip steht ein 20PS Boot und ein Echolot sowie ein Kartenplotter zur Verfügung. Weiterhin besitze ich für mein IPAD die Navionics App, mit der sämtliche Tiefenlinien sehr detailliert abrufbar sind. Ich schaue mir also momentan schon die Unterwasserstrukturen an.

Hecht würde ich zunächst in flachen Buchten oder an Barschbergen bzw. Felsen suchen. Kann das jemand bestätigen? (es ist ja noch nicht wirklich warm gewesen, die Hechte sollten also eigentlich noch recht flach stehen)

Die Frage wäre auch: Bis zu welchen Tiefen sucht man die Hechte? Teilweise ist es ja sogar sehr Ufernah 30m tief! Daher ist das Gebiet sicher nicht sooo einfach zu befischen, auch wenn es dort unfassbar viel Struktur unter Wasser gibt. 

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp bzgl der Köderwahl? Und wie sieht es mit Zandern und Barschen aus? Wo lassen sich die am besten erwischen?

Letzte Frage bezieht sich auf die Dorschangelei: Ist das bei Västervik möglich? Oder findet man dort keine Dorsche? Wenn ja, wie weit muss man dafür wohl rausdüsen?

Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand hilfreiche Tipps geben könnte. Es ist wie gesagt der erste Schweden Trip den ich mache!

Danke für Eure Hilfe und viele Grüße, 

Hendrik


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Hallo Hendrik,
deine PN habe ich bekommen, ich antworte dir aber hier, dann hat jeder was davon.
Zunächst muss man sich darüber klar werden dass "die Schären von Västervik" wie sie hier gerne genannt werden ein 2-3hundert Quadratkilometer großes Gebiet sind und da ich nicht weiß wo du bist kann ich dir auch keine detaillierten "Tipps" geben. Zum anderen gibt es weder die besten Stellen noch die besten Köder.
Auch die Aussage "sie stehen flach" oder "sie stehen tief" kann man so nicht treffen-zu keiner Jahreszeit. Du willst nämlich nicht wissen wo sie stehen, sondern wo sie beißen, was nicht unbedingt das gleiche ist.

Eine gute Idee ist es sich einen Plan zu machen bevor man rausfährt. Fahr in ein bestimmtes Gebiet mit mehreren Buchten, Inseln, Kanten usw. und bleib den ganzen Tag dort. Glaube nicht, wenn es da nicht beißt würde es 15 km weiter besser sein.
Du fängst z.B. an in einer Bucht zu fischen , auf die der Wind steht, die nach Norden zeigt und flach ist. Wenn da nichts beißt und in der Nachbarbucht auf die der Wind steht, die nach Norden zeigt und flach ist auch nicht brauchst Du es in der nächsten und übernächsten auch nicht zu probieren.
Statt dessen nimmst Du z.B. eine Kante die im Schatten liegt und direkt am Ufer auf 3-6 m abfällt. 
So mußt du dir ein Muster erstellen und dich dann danach orientieren. 
Und so gehst du jeden Tag vor, denn das was gestern funktioniert hat muss nicht heute auch funktionieren.
Generell finden sich in Buchten, rund um Inseln und Plateaus sowie Felsen Fische, nicht immer nur an den völlig überbewerteten Schilfkanten.
Die Hechte beissen eigentlich immer ufernah und kommen - auch wenn Du 2m tief angels - von 5-6 m Tiefe nach oben. 
Jiggen auf Grund fängt hauptsächlich Kraut. 
Freiwasser ist uninteressant.
Wenn Du das erste mal da bist erwarte nicht zuviel, du wirst einige Zeit brauchen um herauszufinden wo was geht.
Zur Zeit ist es außerdem aufgrund der Wetterkapriolen sehr zäh.

Ich würde auch nicht heute auf Hecht, morgen auf Barsch oder Zander und dann auf Dosch angeln, das ist das beste Ticket in die Erfolglosigkeit. 
Konzentriere Dich zuerst mal kosequent auf Hecht denn du wirst feststellen das Gebiet ist zu groß und vielseitig um einfach irgendwie drauflos zu angeln .
Die Schären sind - zum Glück - voller Struktur und die Fische eigentlich  überall um die Strukturen verteilt, beißen aber nicht überall gleich,  das muss man sich immer vor Augen halten.

Zu den Ködern kann man schon konkreteres sagen, mit normal großen jerkbaits so um die 15 cm (im Frühjahr) und 6" jigs an 10 gr Köpfen liegst du nie verkehrt. ich fische meistens natürliche Farben z.B. blau silber o.ä sowie Barsch-design, das auch mal in kräftigen Farben. 
Aber da brauchst du keine Wissenschaft draus zu machen, viel wichtiger ist das wo (siehe oben).
Du brauchst egal zu welcher Jahreszeit (zumindest hier bei uns) nie tief zu angeln, die o.e. Gummis mit 10 gr Köpfen fische ich das ganze Jahr über auf Hecht (und fang sogar ab und zu was :q).
Mehr als 3-4 unterschiedliche fische ich selten.
Aber meine Gäste fischen und fangen auch mit anderen Ködern wie Wobblern o.ä. - nimm einfach das worin du Vertrauen hast, dem Hecht isses wahrscheinlich egal.

Auch wenn es durchaus schwierig sein kann - so wie jetzt gerade -  der Fischbestand ist klasse und du kannst mit etwas Glück geniale Angeltage erleben!

Viele Grüße
Thomas #h#h


----------



## h3nn3 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Hallo Thomas, 

vielen Dank für deine super ausführliche Antwort! Das hilt mir schonmal sehr! 

Deine Idee mit dem zurechgelegten Plan finde ich klasse und es ergibt Sinn. 

Das heißt prinzipiell gibt es soviel Struktur, dass es schwierig wird genau die Struktur zu finden, an der die Fische beißen, richtig? Es wäre auch zu schön gewesen, wenn die Fische an jeder Kante, jedem Barschberg, jeder Bucht und jeder Schilfbank beißen!

Strukturiert fischen und die an dem jeweiligen Tag "fängige Struktur" ausfindig machen ist also das Ziel. Kann man denn sagen, dass wenn ich zB eine Bucht gefunden habe in der die Fische beißen, eine angrenzende Bucht mit der selben Struktur (Ausrichtung der Bucht, Tiefe, Bodenbeschaffenheit) in der Regel auch Fisch bringt? Oder lassen sich auch hier keine Rückschlüsse ziehen?

Übrigens sind wir hier untergebracht: Lerglo 19, 590 95 Lofthammar. Kannst du eine Gegen empfehlen die man von dort aus bevorzugt anfahren sollte?

Danke nochmal für die Infos bisher. 

LG, h3nn3


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Lerglo liegt ziemlich in den äußeren Schären. Entweder fischst du nördlich also Rtg Långö, Häfsö Horsö bis Lilla Askö oder südlich Hasselö, Rågö und - heisst auch so - Horsö bis rein ins Vivassen. Eher innere Schären also!


----------



## h3nn3 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Super, danke für die Infos, das hilft uns hoffentlich weiter! Die nördlichen und südlichen Grenzen sind nun also abgesteckt. 

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich das Beißverhalten zeitnah ändert.


----------



## barfuss_jerusalem (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Hallo,

ich fische regelmäßig auf div. Raubfische ein wenig unter Euch, kann aber auch nur meinem Vorredner zu pflichten, das man eig. mit 10g Jigs und Blau/Silbernen Ködern sehr gut fängt.

Ein paar Kilometer darunter ist leider noch nicht von Zandern zu merken, wie sieht es eigentlich weiter nördlich aus?

VG


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Für mich geht es Sonntag, eine Woche nach Mittelschweden. Natürliche Farben als Köder, zum Schleppen die Forelle.
Hecht und Barsch in rauen Mengen, Zander sehr vorsichtig. Daher kann ich nicht genau sagen wie der Bestand ist. 
Von der Taktik her fährt man sowie beschrieben sehr gut.

Gesendet von meinem JERRY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Ein Freund von mir arbeitet als guide in Västervik und da scheint es eher selten zu sein dass Zander an den Haken gehen.
Bei uns gibt es einige Gebiete - meist wo das Wasser etwas trüber ist - in denen man durchaus gezielt mit Erfolg auf Zander fischen kann. Letztes Jahr wurden von unseren Gästen und mir selbst jedenfalls einige erwischt. Auch die Größen waren nicht zu verachten, bis 89 cm und viele andere über 80.
Dabei einige völlig konträr zur "Lehrbuch"angelei bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mittags im Flachen knapp unter der Oberfläche.
Da waren die guten Köder aber meist schockfarben.


----------



## h3nn3 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

So, zurück aus den Schären!

Hier kommt ein kurzer knapper Bericht: 

Es lief insgesamt sehr zufriendenstellend. Insbesondere die Anzahl an Fischkontakt war super! Sowas hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. 

Es gab insgesamt 59 Hechte in der einen Woche, davon der größte 86cm. Außerdem gab es 8 Barsche bis 44 und einen großen Döbel um 60cm. 

Das einzige Manko: Die Größe der Fische ließ etwas zu wünschen übrig (den Döbel und die Barsche natürlich NICHT eingeschlossen). Aber man kann nicht immer Alles haben! 

Wir sind auf jeden Fall super zufrieden! Die Natur dort, die ruhigen Minuten an der Feuertonne und die vielen Fischkontakte werden definitiv dafür sorgen, dass das nicht der letzte Schärentrip war!

PS: Kann das mit der Durchschnittsgröße jeman erklären? Ca. 80% der Fische waren zwischen 60 und 70cm, dabei ist das Entnahmefenster genau unter 70cm.  Das passt in meinen Augen nicht ganz  zusammen. Wo ist der ganze Großfisch? ;+
Wir haben größtenteils in Buchten bis 3m gefischt, kann es sein, dass die dicken Muttis schon wieder draußen auf der Ostsee sind?

PPS: Bilder kommen noch


----------



## Jens76 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Wenn Du viele Hechte willst fahr' in die Schären, willst Du grosse, dann fahr zum Bodden! |rolleyes

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das der Durchschnitts-Schärenhecht so um die 80 hat.

Mit 96 war unser grösster wohl schon echt gut.

Wie auch immer, Glückwunsch zum tollen Trip.


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Na dann war es ja ein guter Erfolg ! #6#6
Jens hat recht die Durchschnittsgröße in den Schären ist wohl geringer als in den Bodden dafür die Stückzahlen größer.
Wo hast du gefischt, Richtung Loftahammar rüber oder auf der anderen Seite?


----------



## hechtomat77 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Petri#6

Macht mich zuversichtlich, dass wir ab dem 20.05.2017 (20.05.- 27.05) auch eine gute Fischerei rund um Loftahammar haben werden 

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## h3nn3 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Lerglo 18.... Also auf der anderen Seite der Landzunge im Prinzip, heißt etwas nördlich von Loftahammar (590 95)
  Lange Wege zu fahren war eigentlich immer überflüssig. 
Ob wir nun 5 Minuten Anfahrt zum ersten Spot hatten oder eben 30, gefangen haben wir fast überall gleich. 
Buchten bis 3m, mit viel Kraut! Sobald die Sonne in dem klaren Wasser weg war hats ziemlich fix gebissen!

Der Knackpunkt war halt den Köder zwischen Oberfläche und Krautbank anzubieten. 
Barsch Imitate haben übrigens auch sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## Furbster (4. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedische Schären (Västervik)*

Mahlzeit! War in letzter Zeit mal wieder jemand in dem Gebiet? Für uns geht es in 14 Tagen los


----------

